

Geeks have become their own worst enemies - hownottowrite
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/act-four/wp/2014/09/19/geeks-have-become-their-own-worst-enemies/

======
alka0309
You defined it perfectly: "we no longer know how to enjoy art without enjoying
it against others."

